# FS: cleaning out garage, 1.8L head, gaskets, clutch



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*FS: cleaning out garage, 1.8L head gaskets, clutch*

Selling these parts that have been collecting dust. This is what I have left.


1.8L 8v Head Gasket kit, missing the 4 exhasut manifold gasket rings, no idea what happened to them, but they are cheap when bought separately. $40


Hose flange kit, include seals and clips. $15


----------



## marekdennhardt (Aug 25, 2014)

Where are you located? In Germany? or did you just want to say you live in Ramstein?


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

I live in Ramstein Village, Germany. Shipping will be reasonable because of the Military Postage system.


----------



## marekdennhardt (Aug 25, 2014)

PM'd


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

BUMP!


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

BUMP!


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

BUMP!


----------



## Taytor (May 6, 2012)

Pm sent.


----------



## Taytor (May 6, 2012)

Tried to send PM, but your box is full.

Clean out your box, and ill take the head shipped minus the gasket kit.

Thanks!


----------



## Taytor (May 6, 2012)

Payment sent for head and bolts.


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

Head and head bolts sold!


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

New Years bump!


----------



## Taytor (May 6, 2012)

Hey! Sorry that I didnt get back with you about the head.

It got here about 2 weeks ago or something (I forget, but quicker than I thought)

Thanks a lot!! Awesome seller gere guys.

Happy New Years!


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

BUMP!


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

The clutch disk is for an 8v transmission, right? I could just look up the numbers.

What sort of shipping cost is from Germany to USA?

The Classifed Forums for Scirocco Cabriolet etc -why not there?


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

MacGruber said:


> The clutch disk is for an 8v transmission, right? I could just look up the numbers.
> 
> What sort of shipping cost is from Germany to USA?
> 
> The Classifed Forums for Scirocco Cabriolet etc -why not there?


I'm at a military base in Germany, so shipping would be the same as in the domestic 48. I didn't think of putting it in the Scirocco classifieds. 

Wanna buy it so I don't have to re-post? :laugh:


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

BUMP!


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

BUMP!


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

Clutch sold!



> Brand new OEM Sachs replacement clutch disc. Just the disk, no pressure plate. $Best offer


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

Got a couple more things left over, need gone!!


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

BUMP!


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

BUMP!!!


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

BUMP!


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

New Year Bump!


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

BUMP!


----------

